# help please! canon troubleshoot



## Ecas32 (Sep 14, 2012)

hey everyone, my friend mentioned to me the other day his t3i was only buffering to two images in continuous shooting mode, and i just recently noticed my body was doing it as well, i shooot an xsi. I dont know what could be causing this problem, ive tried changing the file type it saves as and nothing changed. we both shoot in manual and have never had problems with this.... any ideas on what could be causing this problem?

Thanks,
  - Ethan


----------



## KmH (Sep 14, 2012)

A variety of settings can slow down the continuous mode burst rate. Study the camera user's manual.


----------



## Ecas32 (Sep 14, 2012)

thats what i figured, but I've shot pretty much the same settings since day one. guess i'll play with it some more and see if i can figure it out


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 15, 2012)

How fast is your memory card?  Slower cards will take longer to 'receive' the data being sent to it.  Think of a garden hose vs a fire hose filling a kiddy pool.


----------



## Ecas32 (Sep 19, 2012)

i believe we're both shooting with either 40mb/s or 60 mb/s cards.... but thats not the culprit as we've always shot with the same cards and this problem has just came up recently


----------



## Ecas32 (Sep 19, 2012)

and a bit of information i seemed to have left out- its not that the camera is showing 9 shots of continous then only shooots two, the number in the bottom right of the viewfinder only shows 2 in any of the manual modes, when you change to a auto mode back to normal (9)


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 19, 2012)

I learned something new the other day... Are you using long exposure noise reduction or High ISO noise reduction? It will slow you down considerably.


----------



## Ecas32 (Sep 19, 2012)

my high ISO noise reduction was on, just switched it off and it boosted me up to 6 shots, we're making progress!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 20, 2012)

Unless I'm mistaken, six is your maximum for Raw files (9 or higher for JPEG).  In full auto, I think the camera will only shoot JPEG, not RAW, which is why you'd see 9 in the fully auto mode.

So I think you've fixed the problem by turning of the high ISO noise reduction.  That mode causes the camera to take a second exposure, with the shutter closed, directly after the first exposure.  It uses this 'dark exposure' to detect noise and uses that info to help remove noise from the actual photo.  It's annoying as heck, I've always had it turned off.


----------

